# SSLSocket und keyStore/trustStore



## faetzminator (5. Apr 2009)

Hallo Zusammen  ich hab für eine SW ein Telnet Server implementiert, welcher nun hervorragend mit SSL (SSLServerSocket) läuft. Hab für den Server ein sslkeystore erzeugt. Wenn ich per stunnel o.ä. mit telnet darauf zugreiffe, kann ich ohne Weiteres verbinden. Ich habe nun einen Client geschrieben, in welchem ich aber immer die truststore Datei und das PW mitgeben muss. Wie kann ich mit SSLSocket eine Verbindung zum Daemon aufnehmen ohne mich selber mit der sslkeystore identifizieren zu müssen? (Der Zugang ist public)  Gruss, faetzminator


----------



## DocRandom (6. Apr 2009)

Hi!
Guck mal hier rein.

lg


----------



## faetzminator (7. Apr 2009)

vielen Dank, funktioniert wunderbar


----------

